# Old green soda bottles...



## grmtgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok, not near bottling time for wine yet, but I have about 2 cases of the old big soda bottles, Canada Dry, Moxie, etc...All checked & in great conditio. I've been using them for my beer, but would they be usable for wine? Close enough in shape/size etc? they are larger than 750 ml & if usable, any suggestion on cork size(s)? Honestly, I'm bit nervous about using them because of age/usage already. Was just curious if others would "risk" it.


----------



## robie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you plan on corking them, you likely will find their tops are not thick enough to stay together when a cork is added. I would be careful with them cracking or bursting under a cork.

Other than that, if you can clean and sanitize, they will work.


----------



## grmtgirl (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Robie, to be cautious and taking your advise, nervous on the corking & breaking... will keep them for brew only. Thanks much!


----------



## cpfan (Oct 17, 2011)

I thought I had replid in this thread, but I guess I messed up.

I know people who use the old soda bottles (mostly Pop Shoppe and other similar brands), and some cork them. Personally I would use crown caps. The corks will not provide a good seal because the inside of the pop bottle is not straight to allow contact (and thus a seal) with the cork.

Steve


----------

